#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  i need Asme B31.3  2010

## astars

hello everyone
iam a new member in this amazing fourm 


i need urgently help i need ASME B31.3 & 16.5  2010 edition if any one can help me please send it to me my mail eng.ashraf.zanaty@gmail.comSee More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> hello everyone
> iam a new member in this amazing fourm 
> i need urgently help i need ASME B31.3 & 16.5  2010 edition if any one can help me please send it to me my mail eng.ashraf.zanaty@gmail.com



No PM dude, please share with the community. I second his request. I also need ASME B31.3 2010.

Thanks.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Please anyone, upload!

----------


## ThaMaestro

B31.3 2010 edt hasnt come out yet.

Next time, do your homework, and dont ask for something that doesnt exist (yet)!

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> B31.3 2010 edt hasnt come out yet.
> 
> Next time, do your homework, and dont ask for something that doesnt exist (yet)!



I do my homework, do you do yours? It's already available to buy in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope someone upload it. I need it.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Could any gentleman be so kind to upload the ASME B31.3 2010 edition, PLEASE?!?!?!

----------


## rigpig

Please be respectful on this forum, good manners on this forum is the norm. Plus FYI ASME B31.3.2010 came out in August last year. Nabila has posted this before.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> Please be respectful on this forum, good manners on this forum is the norm. Plus FYI ASME B31.3.2010 came out in August last year. Nabila has posted this before.



Sooooo... do you have it? A link please...

----------


## lehuutoan

I need ASME B31.3-2010 too.Please, upload it, or send to me by e-mail: lhttanchau@gmail.com. Thanks so much.

----------


## mathijn75

Is this standard (ASME B31.3-2010) already available here?

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> Is this standard (ASME B31.3-2010) already available here?



Not yet. I just got it. I have to delete the licence notes and I will upload it.

Check soon!

----------


## moutsaina

please i need asme b31.3 2010 too.
my email is moutsaina@yahoo.gr
thanks

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

See More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks a lot, Mr. Inspector.Soldadura

----------


## egonpret

Thank u so much Inspector!!

----------


## suhairi

Thank you so much

----------


## MOHAM55

thanks a lot

----------


## smallboy

you are very helpful thanks

----------


## rudolf

Thank you very much Inspector....  :Smile:

----------


## mamali

Thanx indeed

----------


## skay12

Very Much Thank You sir Inspector

hope in the future u still would be able to share such a "great" things

once again, thank you

----------


## umi

Thank you very much!

----------


## banjerdkom

Hi, All

I need b31.3 : 2010 too. Please send it to my email bjk_su@yahoo.com
Thanks,

----------


## banjerdkom

All, please upload B31.3 : 2010 or sent it to me bjk_su@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

> All, please upload B31.3 : 2010 or sent it to me bjk_su@yahoo.com
> Thanks



*
The Link Post: # 13 is active for Download

(credits to Inspector.Soldadura)*See More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## Johnthetrainer

Many thanks for posting that link. Very grateful.

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you so much

----------


## adjabi

Thanks Too Much.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## CARLOS1712

Could any gentleman be so kind to upload the ASME B31.3 2010 edition, PLEASE

exist send me to carlosoliveros@terra.com
Regards

----------


## gateaux_boy

Link is work fine.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Inspector.Soldadura,
Thks for the share

----------


## Nobu

Thank you very much!

----------


## Sriram_be

Thank You very much

----------


## yohansharma

It is not in public domain. we have to wait

----------


## netspyking

ASME B31.1-2010 (Power Piping) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B31.3-2010 (Process Piping) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks for your contributions 



regardsSee More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## mrbeen

Yes any one asme 2010 or 2011 full please share hear.
Thanks in adv.
Mrbeen

----------


## apau1417

thanks fo great sharing ...

----------


## mrbeen

any body pvelite 2009,2010,2011 with ******** please share me.

thaknsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssss

----------


## mrbeen

any body pvelite 2009,2010,2011 with ******** please share me.

thaknsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssss

----------


## Paldex

Hi Inspector.Soldadura & Netspying,

Thanks for your kindness.....

----------


## Virgule

Thanks a bunch

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

ASME B31.3 - 2010 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B16.5 - 2009: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suhairi

Thank you very much Master..

----------


## nocion_2h

Muchas gracias viejo!

----------


## luckshmiravi

thanks lot

----------


## lehuutoan

> ASME B31.3 - 2010 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ASME B16.5 - 2009: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks so much.

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks to:



netspyking &  Abdel Halim Galala

For sharingSee More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## khurmi

Here is ur requested new link for ASME_B31.1-2010_Power_Piping

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## cvz240159

Thanks.

----------


## Oilandgas

Muchas gracias senior inspectoro soldador

----------


## Lady

Muchas gracias, llevaba una semana busc&aacute;ndolo...

Thks a lot, U save me!

----------


## Jiju John

Can you please send to me ASME B 31.3 - 2010 edition, my email is jijueliasjohn@gmail.com

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks for 31.3...but link for ASME_B31.1-2010_Power_Piping does not contain the file. Please upload it again.

----------


## pas

pls. send as copy of
asme b31.3 2010 edition
asme sec. v 2010 edition
API 578 2010 edition
true my email:elsieney@yahoo.com
or pls. kindly post to this forum

----------


## gtpol57

Asme b31.3-2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Asme bpvc-v-2010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pas

pls. send me a copy of API 578, 2010 EDITION
thank you!

----------


## tayyabses

Thank you Very much for uploading ASME B31.3, 2010 Edition.

----------


## stanggurl

Thank you for uploading B31.3-2010! It helped me a lot.

----------


## nasir677

Dear all,
I need ASME B31.3 2010.


If anyone have please share or mail me on address nasir677@yahoo.comSee More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## nasir677

Thanks for mailing me.
Regards

----------


## abdalrhim

dear sir
i need asme b31.3 2010 too 
could you please send me to my e-mail   a_alfard@yahoo.com

----------


## acier58

ASME B31.3_Ed.2010_Process Piping


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> dear sir
> i need asme b31.3 2010 too 
> could you please send me to my e-mail   a_alfard@yahoo.com



ASME B31.3_Ed.2010_Process Piping


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alikerem

hi everybody 
i am living canada 
how can they doing open book exam for asme b31.3 and csa w178.2.
do you have some questions

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the share

----------


## craftybob

Guys,

Links are all broken or document has licence watermarks. Has anyone got a clean 2010 B31.3 file?

Many thanks,

CB

----------


## acier58

> Guys,
> 
> Links are all broken or document has licence watermarks. Has anyone got a clean 2010 B31.3 file?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> CB



This link is still working.
You have probably a problem for downloading.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## kanester

:Apthy:  Link it's work 
Thank

----------


## aprk_paul

Thank you so much for the useful post

----------


## aikon20

Thank you very much for the link.

----------


## mnthiraviam

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

See More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## nilu

Could any gentleman be so kind to upload the ASME B31.11, PLEASE

send me to nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com

Regards

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

;-D ...



> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nilu

Could any gentleman be so kind to upload the ASME B31.11, PLEASE

send me to nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com

Regards

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Could any gentleman be so kind to upload the ASME B31.11, PLEASE
> 
> send me to nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com
> 
> Regards

----------


## cesarin

Thanks you

----------


## arcran

hey guys,

i also need ASME B31.3 2010, i tried the links above but i always get redirected
it also says that the file no longer exist or deleted,

please can anyone also share me the ASME B31.3
here is my email arcran_x@yahoo.com.ph

Thanks in advance

----------


## raptor

Hello, everyone
Seems all links are broken.
Can anyone send post a new link, or send it it in email?
raptors@freemail.hu

Thanks

----------


## gahuddar

Dear Friend,
Mediafire link to B31.3 2010 is not working.
Please repost.
Thanks...!

----------


## rudolf

> Dear Friend,
> Mediafire link to B31.3 2010 is not working.
> Please repost.
> Thanks...!



Hi Gahuddar,

Here it is the link as requested : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

Rudolf

----------


## Muthu Samy

Can anybody link me to ASME B 31.3 code book

----------


## fauvette

> This link is still working.
> You have probably a problem for downloading.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its very nice that you're helping. I'm very thankful.

regards

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

Hi
 ASME B31.3     2010


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: i need Asme B31.3  2010

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

ASME b31.11   2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

ASME b31.11   2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muthu Samy

thank you

----------


## antres

Gracias, por el aporte amigo. Gracias Gracias.

----------


## yammi

Thank you .. also want 2012 edition.

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

